# Why is Audi so uncompetitive?



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

blueguydotcom said:


> Ah, but in the end you own an AWD (i'm not a fan of quattro) and it's made by VW...very bad experiences with VW. I'd walk before owning an Audi.


I had an A4 for 40 months (i.e. bought it new back in '98) and no complaints... 0 problems...  Sure, it was no 3-series, but still a good car...


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

ALEX325i said:


> That's true... It's amazing how VAG cars only get heavier and heavier (i.e. although the new A8 is considerably lighter than a 7-series)...
> 
> As far as the 1.8T engine goes, I don't see a problem with VW's having it... All it takes to get an A4 1.8T putting out 225+ HP is $400.00 :bigpimp: If you want to get serious upgrade the turbocharger, add a larger intercooler and you're good to go...
> 
> Honestly, I don't like that 2.4 V6 engine too much... It feels WAY underpowered... I drove an A6 equipped with that engine 4-5 months ago and was very disappointed... So, with that in mind, I'd get the 1.8T and tweak it a little bit... Gotta love forced induction...


I had a a4 1.8T so I know about chips :angel: But it should come from the factory with ~225hp so you warrenty is still intact


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> An A4 3.0 6 speed is just a little quicker than a 325i 5 speed, both extremely nice cars...


According to C&D, the A4 3.0 is a little SLOWER than the 325i.

Ed


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

The front grillework of the Audi is fugly, although it seems to be getting better. No RWD option. And the fact that everytime a VW goes under recall, the Audi equivalent follows reminds one a little too much of what they are getting for a price similar to a BMW.


----------

